# Uber Confessions



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Alright guys, let's use this thread to confess to some of the not-so-kosher things you do as an uber driver that you're not proud of. 

For me, my day job is way out in the suburbs and there are usually only 1-2 cars around my office during the week and we get lots of airport runs which are about 35-40 bucks. I'll log on from my desk then open the passenger app to scout around my location for other drivers. If I see one, I'll place my pin in the middle of a nature reserve park nearby and request an uber but always making sure to cancel right before 5 mins so I don't get charged. This has 2 benefits, one being that he other driver can't accept pings while on this wild goose chase and second, I put him way out of position and in the middle of a park that's tough to get out of. But yea it's a great way to get rid of the competition and make sure I get as many of those juicy airport runs as possible!


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

You're a jerk and I hope you get deactivated. Seriously, I push the line within the rules as much as anyone to make sure I get profitable rides and only profitable rides but I stop short of screwing other drivers. You are messing with people's livelihoods.

Uber reads these forums and has been deactivating people for what they say here. I hope they nail you to the wall. You make me sick, seriously.

The system is meant to be gamed but there are rules. Reject crappy rides, only go online during surges, go offline in bad areas, whatever you want to run your business is fine. Sending other drivers on wild goose chases is unacceptable. Uber, you read these forums, break out the ban stick on this turd.


----------



## TRW (Nov 18, 2015)

Sending an other Uber driver on a wild goose chase is a real P.O.S move.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Alright guys, let's use this thread to confess to some of the not-so-kosher things you do as an uber driver that you're not proud of.
> 
> For me, my day job is way out in the suburbs and there are usually only 1-2 cars around my office during the week and we get lots of airport runs which are about 35-40 bucks. I'll log on from my desk then open the passenger app to scout around my location for other drivers. If I see one, I'll place my pin in the middle of a nature reserve park nearby and request an uber but always making sure to cancel right before 5 mins so I don't get charged. This has 2 benefits, one being that he other driver can't accept pings while on this wild goose chase and second, I put him way out of position and in the middle of a park that's tough to get out of. But yea it's a great way to get rid of the competition and make sure I get as many of those juicy airport runs as possible!


I don't know but I believe that this strategy is not fair, however don't forget that we are participating in the disruptive technology with this platform just to make a supplementary income 
Lol


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> You're a jerk and I hope you get deactivated. Seriously, I push the line within the rules as much as anyone to make sure I get profitable rides and only profitable rides but I stop short of screwing other drivers. You are messing with people's livelihoods.
> 
> Uber reads these forums and has been deactivating people for what they say here. I hope they nail you to the wall. You make me sick, seriously.
> 
> The system is meant to be gamed but there are rules. Reject crappy rides, only go online during surges, go offline in bad areas, whatever you want to run your business is fine. Sending other drivers on wild goose chases is unacceptable. Uber, you read these forums, break out the ban stick on this turd.


Lol dang you got so butt hurt! You drive uber full time huh? Sorry man I'm just here to make a quick 16k and then I'm out! I'm just passing they uberville, not stating long term. So yea I could care less about your threats.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Lol dang you got so butt hurt! You drive uber full time huh? Sorry man I'm just here to make a quick 16k and then I'm out! I'm just passing they uberville, not stating long term. So yea I could care less about your threats.


I don't really like to say but you are a very smart guy
Lmao


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

You're all class, kaigor.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

What a dick!


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

Here you were thinking about starting a new thread with interesting stories, but yours took the cake. Not only is that method vicious, but it shocked your fellow drivers on the forum as they feel for the ones in your local area. Picture yourself as one of the victim drivers in this scenario, and you would come to the same conclusion.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

I know you kaiger...ur that idiot that sits on post road. You've sent me on wild goose chase few times...your days are numbered mother****er.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Alright guys, let's use this thread to confess to some of the not-so-kosher things you do as an uber driver that you're not proud of.
> 
> For me, my day job is way out in the suburbs and there are usually only 1-2 cars around my office during the week and we get lots of airport runs which are about 35-40 bucks. I'll log on from my desk then open the passenger app to scout around my location for other drivers. If I see one, I'll place my pin in the middle of a nature reserve park nearby and request an uber but always making sure to cancel right before 5 mins so I don't get charged. This has 2 benefits, one being that he other driver can't accept pings while on this wild goose chase and second, I put him way out of position and in the middle of a park that's tough to get out of. But yea it's a great way to get rid of the competition and make sure I get as many of those juicy airport runs as possible!


I'm in the same situation as you, I have a full time job and do this just to make a quick buck here and there, but you my friend are a real POS and I hope karma gets you real bad, what goes up must come down, what goes around comes around!


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Wow so much backlash! Let me make one thing abundantly clear guys. None of you are my friends. None of you are my coworkers. We are not in this together, you're my competition and I could care less what happens too u. In fact, I hope you decide that you can't make enough money doing this and quit so I can make money more easily. Sorry guys it's just business and nothing personal. It's kinda like when Lyft first started and uber ordered all those bogus rides... What do you expect?


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Ayad said:


> Here you were thinking about starting a new thread with interesting stories, but yours took the cake. Not only is that method vicious, but it shocked your fellow drivers on the forum as they feel for the ones in your local area. Picture yourself as one of the victim drivers in this scenario, and you would come to the same conclusion.


Lol yes you're EXACTLY right. I sit on post road you found me. Please order me and punch me in the face right when I pull up. I may act like I have no idea what you're talking about but I'll be lying. I totally won't report you to uber either lol!


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Wow so much backlash! Let me make one thing abundantly clear guys. None of you are my friends. None of you are my coworkers. We are not in this together, you're my completion and I could care less what happens too u. In fact, I hope you decide that you can't make enough money doing this and quit so I can make money more easily. Sorry guys it's just business and nothing personal. It's kinda like when Lyft first started and uber ordered all those bogus rides... What do you expect?


That's true, but there's also this thing called common human decency. Hope you pop a tire on the way to one of your $35 juicy airport runs if you keep pulling that crap.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Alright guys, let's use this thread to confess to some of the not-so-kosher things you do as an uber driver that you're not proud of.
> 
> For me, my day job is way out in the suburbs and there are usually only 1-2 cars around my office during the week and we get lots of airport runs which are about 35-40 bucks. I'll log on from my desk then open the passenger app to scout around my location for other drivers. If I see one, I'll place my pin in the middle of a nature reserve park nearby and request an uber but always making sure to cancel right before 5 mins so I don't get charged. This has 2 benefits, one being that he other driver can't accept pings while on this wild goose chase and second, I put him way out of position and in the middle of a park that's tough to get out of. But yea it's a great way to get rid of the competition and make sure I get as many of those juicy airport runs as possible!


What you are doing is just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Wow so much backlash! Let me make one thing abundantly clear guys. None of you are my friends. None of you are my coworkers. We are not in this together, you're my competition and I could care less what happens too u. In fact, I hope you decide that you can't make enough money doing this and quit so I can make money more easily. Sorry guys it's just business and nothing personal. It's kinda like when Lyft first started and uber ordered all those bogus rides... What do you expect?


LOL get your facts straight loser, lyft started before uber, and even if they did that it doesn't make it right, even with the competition there is something called ethics and morals and fair play, something your parents obviously didn't teach you, you are the perfect definition of a scumbag.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Alright guys, let's use this thread to confess to some of the not-so-kosher things you do as an uber driver that you're not proud of.
> 
> For me, my day job is way out in the suburbs and there are usually only 1-2 cars around my office during the week and we get lots of airport runs which are about 35-40 bucks. I'll log on from my desk then open the passenger app to scout around my location for other drivers. If I see one, I'll place my pin in the middle of a nature reserve park nearby and request an uber but always making sure to cancel right before 5 mins so I don't get charged. This has 2 benefits, one being that he other driver can't accept pings while on this wild goose chase and second, I put him way out of position and in the middle of a park that's tough to get out of. But yea it's a great way to get rid of the competition and make sure I get as many of those juicy airport runs as possible!


If that


kaigor said:


> Alright guys, let's use this thread to confess to some of the not-so-kosher things you do as an uber driver that you're not proud of.
> 
> For me, my day job is way out in the suburbs and there are usually only 1-2 cars around my office during the week and we get lots of airport runs which are about 35-40 bucks. I'll log on from my desk then open the passenger app to scout around my location for other drivers. If I see one, I'll place my pin in the middle of a nature reserve park nearby and request an uber but always making sure to cancel right before 5 mins so I don't get charged. This has 2 benefits, one being that he other driver can't accept pings while on this wild goose chase and second, I put him way out of position and in the middle of a park that's tough to get out of. But yea it's a great way to get rid of the competition and make sure I get as many of those juicy airport runs as possible!


lowlife


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Wow so much backlash! Let me make one thing abundantly clear guys. None of you are my friends. None of you are my coworkers. We are not in this together, you're my competition and I could care less what happens too u. In fact, I hope you decide that you can't make enough money doing this and quit so I can make money more easily. Sorry guys it's just business and nothing personal. It's kinda like when Lyft first started and uber ordered all those bogus rides... What do you expect?


Welcome to the human race 
Lmao


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Lol ok ok fine guys, I'll stop doing this. Sheesh!!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks like I'm not the most hated guy on these boards anymore


----------



## BDAWG (Nov 17, 2015)

When I pick up old senile people and they are by themselves I take the longest way possible or not end there ride and drive extra 25 miles...only if I drop them off in nice neighborhoods where I can tell they got dough....

Request cleaning fee for any little thing water is always piss in my eyes especially at 2 am


----------



## BDAWG (Nov 17, 2015)

Anything left in my car becomes mine I don't care what it is its mine


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I have nothing... I'll have to rethink my attitude and come up with something.

I have Uber signs, the only one in my city that I've seen, drivers are always pulling up to talk to me and I spill the honey holes that night. I do have a few tricks though that guarantee me the pings in hotly contested areas that I will never tell. But it's not underhanded, just clever.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Looks like I'm not the most hated guy on these boards anymore


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Lol ok ok fine guys, I'll stop doing this. Sheesh!!


Don't stop. It is tried and true. But give the guy the cancel fee.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

I treat people with respect, I have nothing against the pax or other drivers, the issues are with uber, you guys need to learn to separate the two.


----------



## Jimmymac (Dec 11, 2015)

True scumbag...I can only wish it happens to you 10 times a day.....definition of ******bag bag....look in mirror as your counting your juicy fares


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

He's not the only one doing that 7 months ago a guy posted the same thing the other drivers were in his space had three parx accounts and send them on the goose chase.
5 months ago I contacted Uber to look into the same issue had 4 cancelled jobs within 4 blocks of each other and before 5 min. cancelled.
they told me it was a network problem, my ass,


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Alright guys, let's use this thread to confess to some of the not-so-kosher things you do as an uber driver that you're not proud of.
> 
> For me, my day job is way out in the suburbs and there are usually only 1-2 cars around my office during the week and we get lots of airport runs which are about 35-40 bucks. I'll log on from my desk then open the passenger app to scout around my location for other drivers. If I see one, I'll place my pin in the middle of a nature reserve park nearby and request an uber but always making sure to cancel right before 5 mins so I don't get charged. This has 2 benefits, one being that he other driver can't accept pings while on this wild goose chase and second, I put him way out of position and in the middle of a park that's tough to get out of. But yea it's a great way to get rid of the competition and make sure I get as many of those juicy airport runs as possible!


Really ?.
It's obvious that ridiculing you would have much affect. And it really doesn't matter if people like or dislike your method of operation. But what matters is if you are respected by your peers. And it's evident that train has left the station some time ago. I personally do not walk on water. But I do believe you have all the qualities to be a shooting star down at uber corporate. With that said, have a happy holiday Travis.
Oh?, I just realized your in Illinois. Your going to make a fine mayor or better yet governor.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> Really ?.
> It's obvious that ridiculing you would have much affect. And it really doesn't matter if people like or dislike your method of operation. But what matters is if you are respected by your peers. And it's evident that train has left the station some time ago. I personally do not walk on water. But I do believe you have all the qualities to be a shooting star down at uber corporate. With that said, have a happy holiday Travis.
> Oh?, I just realized your in Illinois. Your going to make a fine mayor or better yet governor.


Respected by my peers? I am... At my real job... With my real peers. Like I said fellas I'm not staying in Uberville long, I'm just passing thru. And yea if I had to choose to be incredibly successful as a driver or at Corporate... No brainier! Uber on guys!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Any more tips? Anything to get these other drivers to F off would be of major help.

Thanks


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Found something.

If you buy a burner phone for about $30 and a netspend card you can create an unlimited amount of virtual visa #s which also means unlimited pax accounts

So you can lure drivers away all night and if it pax account gets deactivated just create a new visa number and keep going


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

There's being clever and than there's you think you're being clever but it's just a shietload of work.

the upside has to be bigger than the effort placed.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Man such a dick move, that's dirty. You said you'd stop and I hope you do. Hopefully drivers are catching on and ignoring a ping that's in the middle of nowhere (I would!).

Just because you have an office job doesn't mean you can treat Uber and other drivers like shit regardless of your opinions about the company.

Guess what I'm also fully employed in an office role (wow), I have a Bachelor's and MBA and like you I'm also doing Uber for a finite time. The difference is, like my office job I'm always a professional to riders and other drivers. I don't filter tips to drivers in my market who ask, I tell them true honest advice that will help them. I will certainly never screw over other drivers, they're people in all walks of life just like yourself.

Moral of the story, like others have said, karma man. You'll be a lot happier in life treating others with kindness and not being a dick. Unless you're in sales, then I can't help you lol


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

I have many tricks but posting them here for uber and other drivers to read is a good way to make my hard work thinking and testing them out go down the drain.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Respected by my peers? I am... At my real job... With my real peers. Like I said fellas I'm not staying in Uberville long, I'm just passing thru. And yea if I had to choose to be incredibly successful as a driver or at Corporate... No brainier! Uber on guys!


You prob. Backstab your peers at your job


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

Nemo said:


> Typo meant peers


Stabbing pets is horrible.

Stabbing peers is not much better....


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Amazing how grimy people will get for 80% of $35.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Alright guys, let's use this thread to confess to some of the not-so-kosher things you do as an uber driver that you're not proud of.
> 
> For me, my day job is way out in the suburbs and there are usually only 1-2 cars around my office during the week and we get lots of airport runs which are about 35-40 bucks. I'll log on from my desk then open the passenger app to scout around my location for other drivers. If I see one, I'll place my pin in the middle of a nature reserve park nearby and request an uber but always making sure to cancel right before 5 mins so I don't get charged. This has 2 benefits, one being that he other driver can't accept pings while on this wild goose chase and second, I put him way out of position and in the middle of a park that's tough to get out of. But yea it's a great way to get rid of the competition and make sure I get as many of those juicy airport runs as possible!


Why be a jerk?


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

People will break into locked cars for a handful of change. I have taught high school students who thought pulling fire alarms at the end of class or playing with pepper spray or a stun gun during class was a good idea.

People likely will do more than you think for even the least self-benefit.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

I one star passengers for being jerks for clown carring me, having open containers in my car after being told to get rid of them, and for vapping in my car when I explained no smoking, period.

The poor saps who do need a ride home as they are too drunk, yes, I will take them home, but they are one star rated by me after I drop them off.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

The closest thing to shady I did when I drove was wait out the clock at the pin drop when I got sick of looking for a pax that set their pins in the middle of fields or warehouse districts and then not answer their phones or got attitude with me when I called.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

What you describe is despicable and wrong. 

What goes around comes around. 

The karma will catch up with you.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Alright guys, let's use this thread to confess to some of the not-so-kosher things you do as an uber driver that you're not proud of.
> 
> For me, my day job is way out in the suburbs and there are usually only 1-2 cars around my office during the week and we get lots of airport runs which are about 35-40 bucks. I'll log on from my desk then open the passenger app to scout around my location for other drivers. If I see one, I'll place my pin in the middle of a nature reserve park nearby and request an uber but always making sure to cancel right before 5 mins so I don't get charged. This has 2 benefits, one being that he other driver can't accept pings while on this wild goose chase and second, I put him way out of position and in the middle of a park that's tough to get out of. But yea it's a great way to get rid of the competition and make sure I get as many of those juicy airport runs as possible!


Dick move all the way.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

I've never done any scumbag stuff. Probably because I'm not a scumbag.


----------



## Robert John Spitzer (Dec 2, 2015)

I believe in the spirit of honest competition. It pains me to know that there are people in this business who don't GAF!


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Alright guys, let's use this thread to confess to some of the not-so-kosher things you do as an uber driver that you're not proud of.
> 
> For me, my day job is way out in the suburbs and there are usually only 1-2 cars around my office during the week and we get lots of airport runs which are about 35-40 bucks. I'll log on from my desk then open the passenger app to scout around my location for other drivers. If I see one, I'll place my pin in the middle of a nature reserve park nearby and request an uber but always making sure to cancel right before 5 mins so I don't get charged. This has 2 benefits, one being that he other driver can't accept pings while on this wild goose chase and second, I put him way out of position and in the middle of a park that's tough to get out of. But yea it's a great way to get rid of the competition and make sure I get as many of those juicy airport runs as possible!


i dont think thsi actually works. If you request in your area, while being there. Won't this bring more drivers into area? stupid.


----------



## D"icy"K (Jun 8, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Alright guys, let's use this thread to confess to some of the not-so-kosher things you do as an uber driver that you're not proud of.
> 
> For me, my day job is way out in the suburbs and there are usually only 1-2 cars around my office during the week and we get lots of airport runs which are about 35-40 bucks. I'll log on from my desk then open the passenger app to scout around my location for other drivers. If I see one, I'll place my pin in the middle of a nature reserve park nearby and request an uber but always making sure to cancel right before 5 mins so I don't get charged. This has 2 benefits, one being that he other driver can't accept pings while on this wild goose chase and second, I put him way out of position and in the middle of a park that's tough to get out of. But yea it's a great way to get rid of the competition and make sure I get as many of those juicy airport runs as possible!


Chi-raq, you are an uber thug. Karma will bite you in the ass!


----------



## Porterhouse (Dec 7, 2015)

Karma. When your kids get bone cancer, you will remember the negativity you put in the world.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Porterhouse said:


> Karma. When your kids get bone cancer, you will remember the negativity you put in the world.


Wishing that my future kids get bone cancer for messing around on the uber app? You embody what's wrong with uber drivers. Get off your high horse


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Wishing that my future kids get bone cancer for messing around on the uber app? You embody what's wrong with uber drivers. Get off your high horse


I think your habit was a d*ck move and I don't condone it but I wouldn't wish cancer on you much less an innocent third party who has nothing to do with your sins. I think - or hope - that someone got swept up in the moment and over reacted.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Porterhouse said:


> Karma. When your kids get bone cancer, you will remember the negativity you put in the world.


I think you just steeped even lower than kaigor . who wishes cancer on anyone. sheesh


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Better karma would be getting a puker in your car after screwing over another driver.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

I doubt this guy has much impact guys. He must do it, But after 1-2-3 cancellations from the same guy a driver knows not to go back just pass it by. And he's just wasting his precious time plying games. He'll get back what he deserves!!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Looks like I'm not the most hated guy on these boards anymore


Don't sell yourself short, Coldrider.

Kaigor, you poked the hornets nest so don't be surprised that some people take this personally. You're messing with their livelihood. Competition is all good, but this is called dirty pool. It's not smart to underestimate the people on this board. We have some fairly resourceful people and I wouldn't be surprised if you find they figure out who you are and send a copy of your posting to the mother ship.

That said, there's the possibility that this guy is full of crap and using this forum to get his jollies.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Porterhouse said:


> Karma. When your kids get bone cancer, you will remember the negativity you put in the world.


Yeah, that's a little over the line. A popped tire or a puker is fine, but to wish cancer on someone or someone's child. Even mentioning it is a little sick.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Man such a dick move, that's dirty. You said you'd stop and I hope you do. Hopefully drivers are catching on and ignoring a ping that's in the middle of nowhere (I would!).
> 
> Just because you have an office job doesn't mean you can treat Uber and other drivers like shit regardless of your opinions about the company.
> 
> ...


Mike, My guess is that this guys "real" co-workers think he's a dick too. Particularly if he's bragged about this type of behavior. He's just too clueless to understand that co-workers in a corporate environment will usually be nice to your face, despite what they think or know about you.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Don't sell yourself short, Coldrider.
> 
> Kaigor, you poked the hornets nest so don't be surprised that some people take this personally. You're messing with their livelihood. Competition is all good, but this is called dirty pool. It's not smart to underestimate the people on this board. We have some fairly resourceful people and I wouldn't be surprised if you find they figure out who you are and send a copy of your posting to the mother ship.
> 
> That said, there's the possibility that this guy is full of crap and using this forum to get his jollies.


Ok fair enough. I already said I'd stop doing it, it seemed pretty harmless but people here have shown otherwise. Why is coldrider hated so much?


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Mike, My guess is that this guys "real" co-workers think he's a dick too. Particularly if he's bragged about this type of behavior. He's just too clueless to understand that co-workers in a corporate environment will usually be nice to your face, despite what they think or know about you.


Nah regular coworkers love me. I've had 3 promotions in 4 years and my company let me take a 6 month sabbatical to backpack around the world.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

SMOTY said:


> I doubt this guy has much impact guys. He must do it, But after 1-2-3 cancellations from the same guy a driver knows not to go back just pass it by. And he's just wasting his precious time plying games. He'll get back what he deserves!!


I'd have other people request a ride - cancel. then request - cancel again... after the 2nd cancel I just sit there. It's either someone trying to request a ride with their preferred driver and not going to their preferred driver or a driver trying to get you out of the way. I always accept it though to increase my acceptance rate and I don't move a muscle lol


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Nah regular coworkers love me. I've had 3 promotions in 4 years and my company let me take a 6 month sabbatical to backpack around the world.


Three promotions in four years? Now you have to admit you're just trolling. What legit company has that promotion rate lol what industry even.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Porterhouse said:


> Karma. When your kids get bone cancer, you will remember the negativity you put in the world.





kaigor said:


> Wishing that my future kids get bone cancer for messing around on the uber app? You embody what's wrong with uber drivers. Get off your high horse


I don't see anywhere anyone said they *wished *your future kids get cancer. Only _when_, though not nice, is certainly no _wish_.

Glad you stopped your childish behavior. And I want to find a job where my _peers_ promote me!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Nah regular coworkers love me. I've had 3 promotions in 4 years and my company let me take a 6 month sabbatical to backpack around the world.





> If you look at these traits such as being Machiavellian, narcissistic, you will find that most of these traits have short-term advantages," said Dr. Tomas Chamorro-Premuzic, CEO of Hogan Assessments, a consulting firm that helps companies develop talent.
> 
> "Some of these attributes help people get to positions of power and navigate their careers upwards, but at the same time they don't really contribute to leadership effectiveness or management effectiveness," he said. "Which is why you find so many bosses that are jerks."


http://www.marketplace.org/2015/11/09/life/why-so-many-bosses-are-jerks


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Three promotions in four years? Now you have to admit you're just trolling. What legit company has that promotion rate lol what industry even.


I started is January of 2010 and am in 4th position at my company. For obvious reasons I won't share the company on here but they treat me well. It helps that I've a "high potential employee" (their words not mine) and am bilingual in English and Mandarin Chinese.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

kaigor said:


> It helps that I've a "high potential employee" (their words not mine)


I think Taco Bell said the same of Benjamin Golden.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

JimS said:


> I think Taco Bell said the same of Benjamin Golden.


Who's that?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...iver-edward-caban-taco-bell-executive-n456361


----------



## Porterhouse (Dec 7, 2015)

Of course I didn't wish cancer on anyone. But life has a way of dealing serious blows; and when **************, it has a way of haunting you. Be a good person.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

JimS said:


> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...iver-edward-caban-taco-bell-executive-n456361


Ah ok got it. I see what you did there... Well done. But I assure you I'm not THAT much of an asshole.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

避免不义之财：没有价格可以报应副的痛苦。


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I started is January of 2010 and am in 4th position at my company. For obvious reasons I won't share the company on here but they treat me well. It helps that I've a "high potential employee" (their words not mine) and am bilingual in English and Mandarin Chinese.


And here I am one promotion in 4 years - No idea what salary bracket or business industry you're in but hey this isn't LinkedIn.

Anyway yeah just don't eff over other drivers that's just not cool. Had a guy chillin at one of my go-to spots at 3AM this weekend and I thought of this thread lol but guess what he left, either got a ping or gave up. I got a ping shortly after that.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Alright guys, let's use this thread to confess to some of the not-so-kosher things you do as an uber driver that you're not proud of.
> 
> For me, my day job is way out in the suburbs and there are usually only 1-2 cars around my office during the week and we get lots of airport runs which are about 35-40 bucks. I'll log on from my desk then open the passenger app to scout around my location for other drivers. If I see one, I'll place my pin in the middle of a nature reserve park nearby and request an uber but always making sure to cancel right before 5 mins so I don't get charged. This has 2 benefits, one being that he other driver can't accept pings while on this wild goose chase and second, I put him way out of position and in the middle of a park that's tough to get out of. But yea it's a great way to get rid of the competition and make sure I get as many of those juicy airport runs as possible!


My response. Immediately notify Uber and ask them to pick up any active driver app that originates from the same gps location as the phony ping and request they be deactivated.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Even better if kaigor gets a request from a guy who would have otherwise gotten the driver he just poached and that rider pukes in his car. Karma got back at him for being a f**k, and he unintentionally saved another driver from a puker.

对了，我也会讲中文。华人很惊讶听白人像我讲中文。


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> And here I am one promotion in 4 years - No idea what salary bracket or business industry you're in but hey this isn't LinkedIn.
> 
> Anyway yeah just don't eff over other drivers that's just not cool. Had a guy chillin at one of my go-to spots at 3AM this weekend and I thought of this thread lol but guess what he left, either got a ping or gave up. I got a ping shortly after that.


Yep I've said I'd stop. I understand why people would get so upset about it now. I blame this on uber and their over saturation of the market with drivers. Well that and I was being a dick lol


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

没关系，我们都原谅你。


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I was being a dick


We have come FULL CIRCLE people, *embrace* lol yeah just keep it clean with the competition and I hope you get some good pings


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Yep I've said I'd stop. I understand why people would get so upset about it now. I blame this on uber and their over saturation of the market with drivers. Well that and I was being a dick lol


And you can be fully assured that another dick will slam your pee pee in the car door. I would devote a considerable amount of time to jacking you up. The above just one of many ways.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> And you can be fully assured that another dick will slam your pee pee in the car door. I would devote a considerable amount of time to jacking you up. The above just one of many ways.


Slamming my pee pee in the car door? How old are we 7? And really you'd spend a considerable amount of time devoted to that huh? Man we got ourselves an armchair badass over here! Uber drivers like you make me want to keep on doing what I've been doing. You remind me of a cab driver and All the negatives associated with them. Get a life man you take Uber too seriously. And if your response is "uber is my livelihood" then you need to find a new career bro. It's abundantly clear from the voices on this forum that uber isn't a sustainable long term gig.


----------



## TRW (Nov 18, 2015)

Four promotions sounds very reasonable, dishwasher to deep fryer upward to assembling the burgers and finally cashier.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

TRW said:


> Four promotions sounds very reasonable, dishwasher to deep fryer upward to assembling the burgers and finally cashier.


Hell yea son! You know what I'm talking about! It feels good to be compensated for your hard work. That $14/hour is no joke!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Hell yea son! You know what I'm talking about! It feels good to be compensated for your hard work. That $14/hour is no joke!


And you would still be making more money than most uber drivers!


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> And you would still be making more money than most uber drivers!


I honestly don't know why people drive at ridiculously low rates... Surely there's an alternative for these people?


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I was thinking this thread would be about sex with passengers.

Instead its 5 pages of talking about a dick move.

I'm dissapointed.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Aztek98 said:


> I was thinking this thread would be about sex with passengers.
> 
> Instead its 5 pages of talking about a dick move.
> 
> I'm dissapointed.


Got something to confess?


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I did have a drunk middle aged couple invite me upstairs to their apartment once 

I politely declined.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

This is acceptable in free market capitalism per Travis.

Seriously, this is probably one of the reasons taxi companies never got rid of dispatchers. They know what a cut-throat business they're in.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Yep I've said I'd stop. I understand why people would get so upset about it now. I blame this on uber and their over saturation of the market with drivers. Well that and I was being a dick lol


Bravo, if you really stopped I applaud you


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

TRW said:


> Four promotions sounds very reasonable, dishwasher to deep fryer upward to assembling the burgers and finally cashier.


Funny thing is when I worked part-time at Walmart in-between semesters that was basically my path of growth lol

Receiving (unloading 18 wheelers, labor intensivee)
ICS (stocking on the floor, decent but still dirty work)
Cashier (as cushy as you can get in retail)


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Alright guys, let's use this thread to confess to some of the not-so-kosher things you do as an uber driver that you're not proud of.
> 
> For me, my day job is way out in the suburbs and there are usually only 1-2 cars around my office during the week and we get lots of airport runs which are about 35-40 bucks. I'll log on from my desk then open the passenger app to scout around my location for other drivers. If I see one, I'll place my pin in the middle of a nature reserve park nearby and request an uber but always making sure to cancel right before 5 mins so I don't get charged. This has 2 benefits, one being that he other driver can't accept pings while on this wild goose chase and second, I put him way out of position and in the middle of a park that's tough to get out of. But yea it's a great way to get rid of the competition and make sure I get as many of those juicy airport runs as possible!


Although this is awful....I just DIED laughing!!!!! Omg....


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Aztek98 said:


> I did have a drunk middle aged couple invite me upstairs to their apartment once
> 
> I politely declined.


Only thing I've been offered while Ubering - besides tips - was some decent career advise and job offers.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Slamming my pee pee in the car door? How old are we 7? And really you'd spend a considerable amount of time devoted to that huh?


I'm sure some Chicago Uber brothers could hunt you down pretty easy. They aren't making any money anyway. Might as well have some fun. Specially when yer ignorant enough to state publicly what your method of deception is toward them.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I'm sure some Chicago Uber brothers could hunt you down pretty easy. They aren't making any money anyway. Might as well have some fun. Specially when yer ignorant enough to state publicly what your method of deception is toward them.


I can think of a thousand other things I'd rather be doing than trying to hunt someone down for a minor - though d*ckish - transgression they say they were committing but promised to stop doing. Its not like he claimed he scattered nails in the parking lot entrances and then pinged Uber drivers to is office complex to purposely disable cars. THAT would have me looking for him.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

D Town said:


> I can think of a thousand other things I'd rather be doing than trying to hunt someone down for a minor - though d*ckish - transgression


Get burned a few times and you may feel inspired.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Get burned a few times and you may feel inspired.


I don't think there is a driver out there whose been driving for more than 3 months who hasn't had something similar to this happen. You just stop accepting pings from that account and report it.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

D Town said:


> I don't think there is a driver out there whose been driving for more than 3 months who hasn't had something similar to this happen. You just stop accepting pings from that account and report it.


Maybe so if it's just a one time annoyance/inconvenience.

1's a point. 2's a line. 3's a trend.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Maybe so if it's just a one time annoyance/inconvenience.
> 
> 1's a point. 2's a line. 3's a trend.


Well good thing I don't work in your market, your panties would've been in quite the bunch!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Well good thing I don't work in your market, your panties would've been in quite the bunch!


There probably isn't anything that pisses a driver off more than running 4 min. 59 seconds to a cancelled fare.

Pissing people off usually results in retributions, however they can be had.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

So I got a ping last night 5 minutes away which pulled me from a popular university here in Pittsburgh. Didn't look at the destination really but realized it was taking me _right into the middle of a park, _still on a main throughway though. The destination was literally the curb of a long stretch of road with nothing but stone fencing along the road. I sat there with my four-ways on as I arrived to pick up "John" - not making this up lol oh man did I think of you kaigor. I was being punked.

Turns out after I cancelled, I wasn't being punked; I got John's (and his gf) ping again and they were about 60 yards from the original destination. I refunded their first cancellation fee because that's the right thing to do. They were "night hiking"..no joke lol


----------



## BentleyK9 (Oct 12, 2015)

Maybe UBER needs to re-think kaigor's background check.. Just sayin


----------



## Miss Memphis (Oct 19, 2015)

Assholes? They live among us.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> So I got a ping last night 5 minutes away which pulled me from a popular university here in Pittsburgh. Didn't look at the destination really but realized it was taking me _right into the middle of a park, _still on a main throughway though. The destination was literally the curb of a long stretch of road with nothing but stone fencing along the road. I sat there with my four-ways on as I arrived to pick up "John" - not making this up lol oh man did I think of you kaigor. I was being punked.
> 
> Turns out after I cancelled, I wasn't being punked; I got John's (and his gf) ping again and they were about 60 yards from the original destination. I refunded their first cancellation fee because that's the right thing to do. They were "night hiking"..no joke lol


"night hiking" haha


----------



## Jlag007 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ahh so you're the guy that requested an Uber and it sent me to the forest preserve. Ok thanks for the confession.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> "night hiking" haha


That's what they said, no flashlight or equipment really. Soo yeah


----------

